# Nostalgic Shows and Movies



## Clover (Dec 8, 2008)

> <Midnight> oh man
> <Midnight> did anyone ever see a movie when they were younger called the seventh brother
> <Espeon> Nope
> <Zhorken> nope
> ...


... et cetera.

What kind of shows and movies did you watch as a kid? (most of us are still kids but yeah. younger.) also man I wanna torrent these just to see if they're really as awesome as I remember :3


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 9, 2008)

School House Rock



MidnightSaboteur said:


> also man I wanna torrent these just to see if they're really as awesome as I remember :3


Those shows were meant for the mentality of an eight year old, so I doubt they will be enjoyable by anyone older.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 9, 2008)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Those shows were meant for the mentality of an eight year old, so I doubt they will be enjoyable by anyone older.


You haven't been on TCoD long enough. ;)


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 9, 2008)

I loved Gumby, Sailor Moon and Care Bears - the rest I don't think I've seen.


----------



## H-land (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not seriously going to even try to put up everything I watched.
Watched saturday morning cartoons religiously for, I'd say... What, from when I was four until I was... 10 or so, then I still watched them more often than not for some time after that. That's a lot of shows right there, even excluding non-Saturday morning shows.

Power Rangers, Pinky and the Brain, Animaniacs, Recess, TMNT (the old cartoon, the live action, and the newer cartoon), Gargoyles, Reboot... Watched them all with some regularity at some point in my life. ...Well, and Pokemon, too, of course. Used to watch TV a lot more back then than I do now. Hardly ever even turn the thing on.
And I didn't even have cable at home (nor do I now). No, I'd watch totally different shows there. Thundercats, Dexter's Lab, old Warner Brothers cartoons, Scooby Doo, Captain Planet on occasion... 

I'm not even bothering to discuss movies.
Guess I lied, though, about not seriously trying to remember TV shows, since I did take a while to think of some of those titles.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 9, 2008)

omg captain planet yes yes yes yes

that's about it, though.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 9, 2008)

Inspector Gadget is basically the only thing I can remember from my childhood. -_-

EDIT: Oh yeah, and Tiny Toons.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 10, 2008)

Magic School Bus. Best kids' show _ever_ plzkthnx.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 10, 2008)

Salamander said:


> Magic School Bus. Best kids' show _ever_ plzkthnx.


YES. IT WAS EPIC!


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 10, 2008)

Since I live in Iceland, some of mine you will never have heard of, but whatever.

Animals of Farthing Wood! It may have in part inspired my morbidity, seeing as it followed a very un-child-friendly Anyone Can Die rule which made it that much more exciting and dramatic.

Stundin okkar with Gunni and Felix! Two Icelandic children's comedians running a show that, in memory at least, was really hilarious and at least once quite nightmarish. They liked to reenact fairy tales in silly and awesome ways. Oh, and they once tried to show how the earth rotates around the sun, and the simulation ended with the earth crashing into the sun and they both fell down.

An Australian show thingy about a horse, and some emus, and stuff like that. Can't remember what it was called. I liked it because it was about a horse. His father was dead and he talked to him in reflections in pools of water. I think.

Tabaluga! I liked that because it was about a dragon. :o

And, um... Cro? A weird show about a bunch of cro-magnon people and mammoths who discovered various principles of physics. That was fun. I kept getting the theme song stuck in my head.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 10, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Animals of Farthing Wood! It may have in part inspired my morbidity, seeing as it followed a very un-child-friendly Anyone Can Die rule which made it that much more exciting and dramatic.


Wow, I came in this thread specifically because I remembered that!
I can't remember much about what happened, other than they were trying to get to White Deer Park. My brother has a computer game of it but it doesn't work any more :(
I remember I really liked the fox(es?) only because they were fox(es).


I liked this film too.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 10, 2008)

Ahhh~

Tom and Jerry, Loony Toons, Animanics, Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog...

For movies there was...let's see, the Tom and Jerry movie, some Animanics Christmas Special, Who Framed Roger Rabbit?, a whole slew of Disney classics like the Lion King, Toy Story etc. and others. 

Whenever I see one I love to grab a soft toy and watch :3 A mix of chaos, morals and character death.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 12, 2008)

Off the top of my head...
Tom and Jerry, the Wacky Races, Noah's Island (that one with the polar bear on the big floaty island), Sesame Street, Rugrats, My Little Pony (shut up), Cow and Chicken, The Animals of Farthing Wood, The Flintstones, Roobarb and Custard, The Animaniacs, Dexter's Lab, most Looney Tunes stuff (especially Wile E. Cyote and Roadrunner), Arthur, Dangermouse and the Moomins.


Movies... The Land Before Time, All Dogs go to Heaven... I can't think of any more because I still watch them, making them less nostalgic.


----------



## Clover (Dec 12, 2008)

more I'm remembering:

WESTERN: scooby doo, mike lu and og, dave the barbarian, chalkzone, the flintstones, the jetsons, tom and jerry, tiny tunes, muppet babies, powerpuff girls, lloyd in space

ANIME: sunny pig, mon colle knights, medabots, first and second seasons of pokemon and digimon, beyblade, sailor moon, dragon ball not z, cardcaptors, flint the time detective

my god I loved those


----------



## nyuu (Dec 12, 2008)

MidnightSaboteur said:


> more I'm remembering:
> 
> WESTERN: *scooby doo, mike lu and og*, dave the barbarian, c*halkzone, the flintstones, the jetsons, tom and jerry, tiny tunes, muppet babies, powerpuff girls*, lloyd in space
> 
> ...


these.
Also, Sheep in the Big City, Pinky and the Bain Cow and Chicken, Inspector Gadget and some other things that I'll remember later, yeah. Saw a lot of the [season? was the first series a season?] of power rangers; my brother loved it so it was on constantly. 

We didn't have many movies [on VHS], and didn't have the money to go see them. We did have The Brave Little Toaster, I could probably recite the script from memory now.

[16:43.53] <Midnight> "And, um... Cro? A weird show about a bunch of cro-magnon people and mammoths who discovered various principles of physics."
this sounds amazing

general nostalgia: when we lived in Waltham (1995-2000, this was probably around 97, when I was ~5), we lived in this ...house converted into four houses  - two on each floor - it was gutted and turned into four living spaces that were like glorified hotel rooms. I didn't fully grasp that everyone else wasn't living like we were, probably wouldn't have cared if I did know, though. I had so much fun there~ We lived in the lower left portion, I was super-best-friends with the girl who lived in the lower right section. There was this clubhouse type thing that the upper-right family put in, I snuck into it regularly; it was full of what I'm now pretty sure was porn. It was a regular thing to have everyone on the street come over to the porch and battle Pokemon/trade cards. It was fun, but the kid who lived above us was an asshole who liked to steal things, his parents either didn't know or didn't care.

final edit: I remember the time parents got those plastic door/cabinet restraint things. This was when I was...2? 3? - that might be pushing it but it was definitely several years before I went into school - I wasn't told about them, I had them off all the doors and cabinets in minutes. Parents were annoyed, having had a frustrating time attaching them; and impressed that I managed to get them all off fairly quickly. They were not put back on.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 12, 2008)

because i'm lazy and midnight has a lot that i have:


MidnightSaboteur said:


> WESTERN: *scooby doo, mike lu and og,* dave the barbarian, chalkzone, *the flintstones, the jetsons, tom and jerry,* tiny tunes, muppet babies, *powerpuff girls,* lloyd in space
> 
> ANIME: sunny pig, mon colle knights, medabots, *first and second seasons of pokemon and digimon, beyblade,* sailor moon, *dragon ball* not z, *cardcaptors, flint the time detective*


also: cow and chicken, wacky races, sheep in the big city, rugrats, carebears, loony tunes, animaniacs and captain planet.

:3

edit: also starla and the jewel riders.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 12, 2008)

Dannichu said:
			
		

> Noah's Island (that one with the polar bear on the big floaty island)


OOH! OOH! WE HAD THAT TOO! :D Big floaty island for the win.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 12, 2008)

> Animals of Farthing Wood! It may have in part inspired my morbidity, seeing as it followed a very un-child-friendly Anyone Can Die rule which made it that much more exciting and dramatic.


Oh hey something I recognise _and_ agree with.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> OOH! OOH! WE HAD THAT TOO! :D Big floaty island for the win.


Can you remember what actually happened on that show? I remember a bunch of talking animals (especially a little shrew thing that said "oisky-poisky" a lot), but no actual plot; were they trying to find land or something?

I used to rush to get home from school to see it, but now I can't even remember what it was about ):


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 13, 2008)

I think they were trying to navigate to some particular place and... saved endangered animals along the way, or something? (Which reminds me, there was another show I remember that was about a red panda, a giant panda and a pink female dragon saving endangered animals that was my brother's favorite - anybody remember that?)

Wikipedia to the rescue! Ooh, it was made by the creators of Animals of Farthing Wood. :o


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh woooow it's all coming back to me. I used to love Woomera's accent so much <3

And Rocco's wife _died_; I thought I remembered someone important dying, but I thought I might have been thinking of Farthing Wood.


OH my god I was looking up AOFW clips on Youtube and stunbled across more absolutely epic shows from when I was a very small kid: 
Playdays (which, from what I remember, was about a bunch of people on a bus), the Funnybones, Brum (a little car that drove around places and had wacky adventures and his owner never found out), Tots TV (with the three most bully-worthy sterotypes as the main characters; the French girl, the black kid and the kid with glasses) and more.

But the clear winners are The Poddington Peas, which was about a bunch of anthropomorphic _peas_. No, seriously. This was the intro, where they're all having... a _rave _O.o

And The Shoe People, which was amazing in words that can't be described; it was about a bunch of shoes that not only came to life when left alone, but built their own village... and they were all voiced by the same person, which is especially hilarious when it's the ballerina shoe.


----------

